# My wild child...showing self control!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My wild child, Ella, is learning self control! arty: I've been taking her to my school on weekends in order to practice for rally in a nice open space. This past weekend I took Gracie, too, to act as a distraction (and do a little training with her too). I decided to warm up with some crate games. I was so proud of her ability to ignore Gracie and make good choices! I just had to share. :aktion033: Practicing Crate Games - YouTube


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice!!!! Good sit too!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! How'd you do it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*[email protected]!!!!! Great Job**
*I Love You Sigy Picture of all of them.*


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

That was stupendous!!! Tell us how you trained the stay and the beautiful recall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> Very nice!!!! Good sit too!!!!


Thank you! I do love the way she runs up and sits then looks so sweetly up at me.



sherry said:


> Wow! How'd you do it?





linfran said:


> That was stupendous!!! Tell us how you trained the stay and the beautiful recall.


Sherry and Linda, I used Susan Garrett's DVD, _Crate Games. _I also took an online course from her called _The Five Minute Formula to a Brilliant Recall. _I learned more from that course than just how to teach a recall. It was great. She only offers the course once a year, and is getting ready to roll it out again. If you're interested check out this site: Susan Garrett Agility Training You can watch some inspiring videos about how the Recallers course changed their relationships with their dogs.




Yogi's Mom said:


> *[email protected]!!!!! Great Job**
> *I Love You Sigy Picture of all of them.*


Thanks for sharing my excitement and thanks for the good feedback about my siggy pics.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome! So glad your girls are doing so well. I am excited that you are enjoying Rally. You know how I love it.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

That is awesome, teddy (5 months) and I are working on sit stay. We can get to about a minute with continuous treats so hopefully will one day be able to do that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so impressed actually with both of them. Tyler would have caved at about 20 paces. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I just love when Ella came flying out of the crate and into the sit. :wub::wub: Are you doing Rally at nationals?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so impressed actually with both of them. Tyler would have caved at about 20 paces. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I just love when Ella came flying out of the crate and into the sit. :wub::wub: Are you doing Rally at nationals?


Hi Sue, Yes, my little niece will be doing rally at nationals. I think it is going to be on Wed morning but don't quote me, it could be Thurs morning. In any case, I hope all her SM aunties will be there to cheer her on.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Good girl!!!!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's so great. Very impressive indeed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: WOW Deb Not only is she such a cutie but so well trained..it is impressive! I won't be at Nationals this year.. hope you do it every year. My son and his oldest child will be coming from Norway at that time so I am staying home. Hope you do well. :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Awesome! So glad your girls are doing so well. I am excited that you are enjoying Rally. You know how I love it.


Carina, I DO love Rally. It is so much fun to watch these little ones learn. It can be very frustrating, too, but only when I feel like I don't know enough about training. Ella gets stressed at times doing Show 'N Goes and just shuts down. I'm working on this. Don't know what to expect in our first trial, but I plan to keep it FUN. By the way, congrats on getting invited to Rally Nationals! So cool. 



Hrossen11 said:


> That is awesome, teddy (5 months) and I are working on sit stay. We can get to about a minute with continuous treats so hopefully will one day be able to do that.


Thank you! You will definitely get there with Teddy. We are still working on long sits and downs, too. 



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so impressed actually with both of them. Tyler would have caved at about 20 paces. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I just love when Ella came flying out of the crate and into the sit. :wub::wub: Are you doing Rally at nationals?


Thanks Sue. I do plan on doing rally at Nationals. It makes me nervous (but excited) just thinking about it! I'm going to have to figure out a way to be CALM because otherwise my nerves will travel right down the leash. 



lynda said:


> Hi Sue, Yes, my little niece will be doing rally at nationals. I think it is going to be on Wed morning but don't quote me, it could be Thurs morning. In any case, I hope all her SM aunties will be there to cheer her on.


Dear Lynda, thanks for being our cheerleader. I can hardly wait to see you again at Nationals. 



Sylie said:


> *Good girl!!!!*


Thanks, Sylvia. Have you decided whether you're going to make it to Nationals yet?



eiksaa said:


> That's so great. Very impressive indeed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I really appreciate all the positive words. It's encouraging.




Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: WOW Deb Not only is she such a cutie but so well trained..it is impressive! I won't be at Nationals this year.. hope you do it every year. My son and his oldest child will be coming from Norway at that time so I am staying home. Hope you do well. :aktion033:


Oh Jeanne, that's exciting that you will get to see your son, but I'll miss seeing you at Nationals. Will you be showing in Kansas City this year in March?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That was awesome . Obi and I will be your cheerleaders at nationals!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What a good girl!!! That is so impressive. I love her!! Give her a treat from her Texas fans!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> That was awesome . Obi and I will be your cheerleaders at nationals!!!


Yeah, Marisa! So happy to have more cheerleaders. :cheer: Looking forward to seeing you and Obi at Nationals.



StevieB said:


> What a good girl!!! That is so impressive. I love her!! Give her a treat from her Texas fans!!


Thanks Celeta. Ella loves her Texas fans. :wub:


----------

